# just bought a 1930's BSA track bike



## johnnybentwrench (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw this on ebay and had to have it. single speed track bike from the 30's??

will need a front rim


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice bike!  BSA parts were an upgrade on a lot of other manufacturers bikes, so it might not be BSA built.  The house track bikes in the 1938 Island cycle supply catalog were available with BSA parts, for example.  It's available as a reprint and well worth getting.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jun 4, 2012)

I have cancelled the deal this bike is way to small. I have 1000-1700 dollars set aside for the right lightweight bike single speed. anyone want to sell anything?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 1, 2012)

johnnybentwrench said:


> I have cancelled the deal this bike is way to small. I have 1000-1700 dollars set aside for the right lightweight bike single speed. anyone want to sell anything?




I have just listed a track bike on ebay... BSA components.  Was told that it was a custom built bike made in Chicago called a Wastyn Special, never intended for the street (never drilled for fenders, etc).   Here it is...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140860760811

Thank you John for identifying it!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2012)

That Wastyn is saaweeeet.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wastyn was a high quality lightweight in its time.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Wastyn_cycles_main.htm


----------

